# Windows 8 WiFi problems



## rdownes94 (Nov 25, 2012)

Before Thanksgiving break everything was great then over break I went home and got Windows 8. At home the wifi works great but once I got back here it doesn't work anymore. I can only get internet if i use the wired connection.
How can I fix this?


----------



## rdownes94 (Nov 25, 2012)

Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Have you got the correct Passkey for the wireless network?


----------



## rdownes94 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes for my university wireless network we each have a personal login, but it wont even let me try to login it just refuses to connect to the wireless network


----------



## rdownes94 (Nov 25, 2012)

When I try, I click on the wifi, it has full bars but it immediately say Can't connect to this network


----------



## rdownes94 (Nov 25, 2012)

The IT website for my school say something about 802.11n for mew Windows devices but I have no idea what that is.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

That is Wireless N


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver *from the PC manufacturer's web site*. If you already have it reinstall it anyhow in case the installed instance is corrupted.

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Indicate the network to which you are trying to connect and also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------

